# cant get poop stain off bearded dragons under tail plz help!!!



## xasoule (Oct 30, 2008)

every time i bath my beardies they both still got poop stains under tails by the base where you check to see if their msle or female i can never get it off eni advice?:neutral:


----------



## batman (Oct 5, 2008)

What i do is that when my beardie poops i always look straight away to be sure he is clean, if not its warm water and kitchen towel.
Any stubborn stuff he has then a bath and gently i use a very soft brush and rub it away while in the bath.
hope this helps
bats


----------



## Bluejen (Jan 15, 2009)

ive used a toothbrush before, worked a treat...a spare one obviously :lol2:


----------



## steve_3125 (May 20, 2009)

yep same here soak in a nice warm bath then soft tooth brush.

Steve


----------

